# Mifepristone/Misoprostol Medical Abortion



## SANEAST (Apr 27, 2012)

How does everyone code these? We use the S codes, are there any other ways to code this, I have seen some carriers not wanting to pay S0191 stating part of perscription plan even though it was part of the medical treatment.


----------

